# Diy Central



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

the website 

Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY

has some pretty good instructions on making things for your tanks to improve different aspects of your tank. For example, on my 10g planted tank I have a baffle over the outflow of the filter that really cuts down on the co2 loss during the day which helps my plants grow. I use no ferts or diy co2 and my plants still pearl. This sight also has a lot of great diy ideas. Enjoy! 

P.s. just type 'aquarium' into the search bar and you will get plenty of hits.


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Monk,

I go to Instructables all the time and never thought of searching for aquarium stuff. I'm a computer geek so I always focus on those projects. Thanks for the tip I appreciate it.

Marlene


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

If you have tech questions I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------

